# Solid green leaf



## LindaFVB (Jan 22, 2007)

Here I am again with another newbie question. I recently purchased a lowii 'Princehouse' x sib. It is in s/h. When I brought it home and placed it in the growing area, alongside my Paph. A Dimmock, I noticed the leaves of these paphs. have a similiar texture. I have 5 mottled leafed paphs. and these 2 green leaf paphs. Is it normal for the green leaf, when I bend it, the leaf has a wrinkle. Now the wrinkle disappears at the bend when let go. This so called wrinkle is only evident in the green leaf paphs. Is that the way they should be? The root system on both these plants look good. Both are in s/h. They grow in a e-s window. Paph.A. Dimmock has been with me since Sept. and has always had this wrinkle issue but now that I have my new purchase, I wonder is this the way it should be and I should just stop fussing and enjoy.
Thankyou for your guidance and reassurance
Linda


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 22, 2007)

i don't understand what you mean. would it be convenient to add a photo?


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2007)

Why are you bending the leaves?


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2007)

I think that the leaves of the so called strap-leaved green paphs tend to be more succulent in nature than the mottled leaves. I think what you see is normal.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds normal to me too....I never bend leaves because I'm scare I'll snap them.....Wrinkly plant? Either not watering enough or there's root rot


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2007)

lowii can tend to have *some* leaf texture- almost leathery. It is especially pronounced in these ('Princehouse' AM/AOS x sib) in my opinion, for we have other sib crosses that are fairly smooth. I agree with Smartie2k- check for healthy roots & proper watering. If all is good, don't sweat the small stuff. 

-Ernie


----------



## LindaFVB (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the quick reply! I feel much better.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2007)

Botox!


----------

